# Hopkinton/Ashland MA sub



## Got Snow (Jan 21, 2003)

looking for subs in this area

work the season or back up

pm me


----------



## Digger1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Would be interested if you are still looking for subs.


----------



## Got Snow (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd like to talk with you. please email me at

[email protected] and i'll email you my cell #

Thanks, 
ken


----------



## Got Snow (Jan 21, 2003)

bringing this to the top

i could use a dependable sub with a truck. all driveways. good pay and route. hopkinton/holliston/ashland/milford


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

*helping out*

I might be able to help out when I can. I have lived in Milford and Hopkinton and have family in Holliston email me with more details.

[email protected]


----------



## ricmurph27 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ken,

I'm in Hyde Park, but for a decent route, all driveways, I'd be willing to head out your way. My email is [email protected]. My cell # is 617-719-1547. Let me know if your still looking for a sub.

Rick


----------

